
Startup Seeking Survey Members for $75 Amazon Giftcard - hughes7370
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1e6HwpLAsRe07EzEgVC6I4bY9T6WISF4lSSvwx1HNH2U
======
hughes7370
We are conducting a study for our startup financial technology product and
seeking people to answer questions about the suitability of this product for
our research.

If you are interested, signup here to schedule the meeting.

